# Hickory chunks and applewood chips?



## jetsknicks1 (Nov 25, 2011)

Picked up some hickory chunks for Sunday's Thanksgiving and I also picked up a bag of applewood chips. Is it ok to use these two together?


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 25, 2011)

Pretty much you can use any combination of woods that you think you'll like the flavor of as long as they are smoking type woods


----------



## jetsknicks1 (Nov 25, 2011)

Pineywoods said:


> Pretty much you can use any combination of woods that you think you'll like the flavor of as long as they are smoking type woods


Thanks Piney, I just wasn't sure if it would be_ too _much.


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 25, 2011)

Hickory is a stronger medium flavor apple is light and fruity


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 25, 2011)

You may want to stick to the hickory for poultry, even a mix with mesquite.


----------



## jetsknicks1 (Nov 25, 2011)

Pineywoods said:


> Hickory is a stronger medium flavor apple is light and fruity


My plan is to load the box with charcoal to get a nice bed of coals, use the hickory as the main wood/heat source and to make several foil pouches of applewood to throw on through out the cook time. Sound ok? It's my first bird so I apologize for all the questions.


----------



## jetsknicks1 (Nov 25, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> You may want to stick to the hickory for poultry, even a mix with mesquite.


Really? I have always heard that mesquite has the potential to over power the meat.


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 25, 2011)

Sounds good to me my family really likes the light fruity flavor the apple gives the poultry


----------



## alblancher (Nov 25, 2011)

You may have better control using either or depending on the type of smoker you have.   Chunks may not work as well in electric or propane but burn just fine in charcoal smokers.  Chips are probably better in electric, being a bit more controllable in the smaller chip trays but they burn up too quickly  in charcoal.

Not a big issue, just something to think about!


----------



## jetsknicks1 (Nov 25, 2011)

alblancher said:


> You may have better control using either or depending on the type of smoker you have.   Chunks may not work as well in electric or propane but burn just fine in charcoal smokers.  Chips are probably better in electric, being a bit more controllable in the smaller chip trays but they burn up too quickly  in charcoal.
> 
> Not a big issue, just something to think about!


I have a homemade charcoal smoker (It's probably the ugliest thing on the planet but it was built with love), that's why I bought chunks.


----------



## raptor700 (Nov 25, 2011)

I like hickory and apple.

Hickory works well on a short smoke where you want a lot of smoke flavor to be imparted to the meat

in a short time (2-4 hrs).

Apple is great on a longer smoke.


----------



## jetsknicks1 (Nov 25, 2011)

raptor700 said:


> I like hickory and apple.
> 
> Hickory works well on a short smoke where you want a lot of smoke flavor to be imparted to the meat
> 
> ...


Ok to mix em?


----------



## raptor700 (Nov 25, 2011)

Sure, it will be fine.

I mix them often, I use the apple for the heat source and hickory for the smoke.


----------



## jetsknicks1 (Nov 25, 2011)

raptor700 said:


> Sure, it will be fine.
> 
> I mix them often, I use the apple for the heat source and hickory for the smoke.




I'm actually looking to do the opposite,because I've got hickory chunks and applewood chips. But good to know that I can mix them. Thanks.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 25, 2011)

I did Exactly what you ask all summer...Hickory Chunks mixed into the Charcoal Briquettes with Apple Chips added everytime I got up to get a Beer...Great combo on Pig and Chix...JJ


----------



## hoity toit (Nov 25, 2011)

Mesquite is what a lot of of use in S Tx but be careful., you can get a "creosote effect if you use too much too soon.."  Just sayin...

Personally I like hickory and Pecan.


----------



## jetsknicks1 (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks for the advice guy. Pullin the bird outta the brine this morning. Gonna dry it off, inject it with applewood smoke marinade, then back in the fridge overnight. I really hope this comes out ok.


----------

